# مناسبات > وأذن في الناس بالحج >  احكام الحج والعمرة

## عهد السلام

احكام الحج والعمرة 


الحج لغةً:
القَصْدُ والتَّوَجُّه.

الحج شرعًا:
قَصْد مَكَّة في وقت مُحَدَّد؛ لأداء مناسك مخصوصة.

حُكم الحج وفضله
الحج ركن من أركان الإِسلام، فرضه الله تعالى على عباده، قال تعالى: (وَلِلَّهِ عَلَى ٱلنَّاسِ حِجُّ ٱلۡبَيۡتِ مَنِ ٱسۡتَطَاعَ إِلَيۡهِ سَبِيلٗاۚ وَمَن كَفَرَ فَإِنَّ ٱللَّهَ غَنِيٌّ عَنِ ٱلۡعَٰلَمِينَ ٩٧) [آل عمران: 97].

وقال (صلى الله عليه وسلم): «بُنِي الإِسْلاَمُ عَلَى خَمْسٍ: شَهَادَةِ أَنْ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللهُ وَأَنَّ مُحَمَّدًا عَبْدُهُ وَرَسُولُهُ، وَإِقَامِ الصَّلاَةِ، وَإِيتَاءِ الزَّكَاةِ، وَحَجِّ الْبَيْتِ، وَصَوْمِ رَمَضَانَ». (متفق عليه).

وقَالَ رَسُولُ الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم): «مَنْ حَجَّ فَلَمْ يَرْفُثْ [ الرَّفَث: اسم للفُحْش من القول] لَمْ يَفْسُقْ [ الفسوق: المعصية] غُفِرَ لَهُ مَا تَقَدَّمَ مِنْ ذَنْبِهِ». (رواه الترمذي).

والحج واجب في العمر مرة واحدة.

شروط الحج
1- الإسلام
فلا يجب على كافر، ولا يصح منه.

2- العقل
فلا يجب على مجنون؛ لقوله (صلى الله عليه وسلم): «رُفِعَ الْقَلَمُ عَنْ ثَلَاثَةٍ: عَنِ النَّائِمِ حَتَّى يَسْتَيْقِظَ، وَعَنِ الصَّبِيِّ حَتَّى يَحْتَلِمَ، وَعَنِ الْمَجْنُونِ حَتَّى يَعْقِلَ». (رواه أبو داود).

3- البلوغ
فلا يجب على صغير، وإن أحرم بالحج صحّ حجه، لكن لا يجزئ عن حجة الإِسلام، ويكون نفلا؛ لحديث ابن عباس رضى الله عنه أن امْرَأَةً رَفَعَتْ إِلَى رَسُول اللهِ (صلى الله عليه وسلم) صَبِيًّا، فَقَالَتْ: أَلِهَذَا حَجٌّ؟ قَالَ: «نَعَمْ، وَلَكِ أَجْرٌ». (رواه مسلم).


يجوز إحرام الصبي بالحج
4- الحُرِّيَّة
فلا يجب على العبد؛ لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : «أَيُّمَا عَبْدٍ حَجَّ ثُمَّ أُعْتِقَ فَعَلَيْهِ حَجَّةٌ أُخْرَى»(رواه مسلم).

5- الاستطاعة
وهي وجود الزاد [ الزاد: ما يحتاج إليه من مأكول ومشروب وكسوة] والراحلة [ الرَّاحِلة: هي ما يركبه من سيارة أو طائرة أو سفينة]؛ لقوله تعالى: ( وَلِلَّهِ عَلَى ٱلنَّاسِ حِجُّ ٱلۡبَيۡتِ مَنِ ٱسۡتَطَاعَ إِلَيۡهِ سَبِيلٗاۚ) [آل عمران: 97].

6- وجود مَحْرَم مع المرأة[ المحرم هو الرجل الذي تحرم عليه المرأة بنسب كالأب والأخ، أو بسبب مباح كالزوج وأبي الزوج، وكالأب والأخ من الرضاع ونحوهما.]
لحديث ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ رضى الله عنه قال: سَمِعْتُ النَّبِيَّ (صلى الله عليه وسلم) يَخْطُبُ يَقُولُ: «وَلَا تُسَافِرِ الْمَرْأَةُ إِلَّا مَعَ ذِي مَحْرَمٍ»، فَقَامَ رَجُلٌ فَقَالَ: يَا رَسُولَ اللهِ، إِنَّ امْرَأَتِي خَرَجَتْ حَاجَّةً، وَإِنِّي اكْتُتِبْتُ فِي غَزْوَةِ كَذَا وَكَذَا. فقَالَ (صلى الله عليه وسلم): «انْطَلِقْ فَحُجَّ مَعَ امْرَأَتِكَ». (متفق عليه).

النيابة في الحج
من عجز عن الحج والعُمْرَة لِكبَرٍ، أو مرض لا يُرْجَى شفاؤه منه، أو لضعف في جسمه بحيث لا يستطيع الركوب، لزمه أن يُنيبَ من يَحُج عنه ويعتمر، ويُجْزِئ ذلك عنه حتى لو شُفِيَ بعد أن أحرم نائبه بالحج أو العُمْرَة، فعَنِ الْفَضْلِ بْنِ عَبَّاسٍ رضى الله عنه «أَنَّ امْرَأَةً مِنْ خَثْعَم قَالَتْ: يَا رَسُولَ اللهِ، إِنَّ أَبِي أَدْرَكَتْهُ فَرِيضَةُ اللهِ فِي الْحَجِّ، وَهُوَ شَيْخٌ كَبِيرٌ لَا يَسْتَطِيعُ أَنْ يَسْتَوِيَ عَلَى ظَهْرِ الْبَعِيرِ. قَالَ (صلى الله عليه وسلم): حُجِّي عَنْهُ». (رواه الترمذي).


رجل عاجز عن الحج
ويُشْتَرَط فيمن ينوب عن إنسان في الحج شرطان:

1- أن تتحقق فيه شروط الحج السابقة.

2- أن يكون النائب قد حَجَّ عن نفسه، فإِن حج شخص عن غيره وهو لم يَحُج عن نفسه لم يَصِح حجُّه عن غيره، ويصير حَجُّه لنفسه، وتُعَدُّ له حجة الإِسلام، ودليل ذلك ما ثبت عَنْ ابْنِ عَبَّاس رضى الله عنه «أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ (صلى الله عليه وسلم) سَمِعَ رَجُلًا يَقُولُ: لَبَّيْكَ عَنْ شُبْرُمَةَ، قَالَ: مَنْ شُبْرُمَةُ؟ قَالَ: أَخٌ لِي، أَوْ قَرِيبٌ لِي، قَالَ: حَجَجْتَ عَنْ نَفْسِكَ؟ قَالَ: لَا، قَالَ: حُجَّ عَنْ نَفْسِكَ، ثُمَّ حُجَّ عَنْ شُبْرُمَةَ». (رواه أبو داود).

العُمْرَة
تعريف العُمْرَة
العُمْرَة لغةً:
الزيارة.

العُمْرَة شرعًا:
زيارة البيت الحرام في أي وقت؛ لأداء مناسك مخصوصة.

حكم العُمْرَة وفضلها
العُمْرَة واجبة في العمر مرة واحدة كالحج؛ لقوله (صلى الله عليه وسلم): «الإِسْلامُ أَنْ تَشْهَدَ أَنْ لا إِلَهَ إِلا الله، وَأَنَّ مُحَمَّدًا رَسُولُ اللهِ، وَأَنْ تُقِيمَ الصَّلاةَ، وَتُؤْتِيَ الزَّكَاةَ، وَتَحُجَّ الْبَيْتَ وَتَعْتَمِرَ، وَتَغْتَسِلَ مِنَ الْجَنَابَةِ، وَأَنْ تُتِمَّ الْوُضُوءَ، وَتَصُومَ رَمَضَانَ». (رواه ابن خزيمة).

وقال رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم): «الْعُمْرَةُ إِلَى الْعُمْرَةِ كَفَّارَةٌ لِمَا بَيْنَهُمَا، وَالْحَجُّ الْمَبْرُورُ لَيْسَ لَهُ جَزَاءٌ إِلَّا الْجَنَّةُ». (متفق عليه).



المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

ماذا يعلمنا الحج ؟ 
الـزوجـان في الحـج 
حكم الحلق والتقصير للمحرم خارج الحرم 
أعمال يعدل ثوابها الحج 
فقه حج المريض 
38 فضيلة من فضائل الحج 
محظورات الاحرام للنساء في العمرة 
كيف نستقبل الحجاج 
معلومات عن حج التمتع وأهم شروطه 
احكام تخص المرأة في الحج والعمرة

----------

